# Three rescued so far



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here are three of the babies rescues from Orange County Shelter yesterday. They have been held a month in a cruelty case. They only allowed Rescue to take the three and the rest were available to the public. Two of the 6 have been adopted and I hope to good homes. The ladies are at the shelter right now trying to get the other three.
Lets hope they can get to them first. Hugs,Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww look at these cute babies, too bad I live so far away!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*OMG I would take them all-Just Not alot in my area. Maybe its not to be for me.*
*So Happy and wow what great work you all do.*
*God Bless Nickee**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh look at the three of them. So precious. Thanks Edie. I hope they get the others too. :wub:


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Wish I could take them all...


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Wish you weren't half a continent away. I have a friend who has two little boy Maltipoo's and she REALLY wants to adopt a little Maltese girl who is in need of rescue. However, they just don't seem to arrive in the shelters/pounds in this area, though we have been keeping an eye out for many months. It would be a fabulous, loving home.

I hope all of these find loving homes where they can get the care they so desperately need.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are also looking for people able to donate flight miles, hoping to send some to different states. 
Edie


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I wonder if there is a way for us to set up a transport chain? There are so many folks on the East Coast who could adopt. I'm in VA and would gladly participate if there was a way to fly them into DC or something. Please let me know if you ever need that kind of assistance.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Anyone wanting to help with Rescue on the East Coast, please contact Dawn Peleskey. She is our East Coast coordinator now and doing a fantastic job.
[email protected] or 732-721-7200.
She would be happy to have your assistance.
Edie


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Messaged her  .


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you Edie....they are precious!! Praying the others get rescued..


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I will contact her.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

plenty pets 20 said:


> We are also looking for people able to donate flight miles, hoping to send some to different states.
> Edie


How does that work ? I have miles with Continental/United but you can donate only to their list ? I still have 37,800 miles and they expire on 9/30/2013 - to transfer the miles to another account it costs 15$ per 1000 miles.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> How does that work ? I have miles with Continental/United but you can donate only to their list ? I still have 37,800 miles and they expire on 9/30/2013 - to transfer the miles to another account it costs 15$ per 1000 miles.


I know my son donated United miles to a sick baby who was the relative of someone on here's vet last year. I don't think he paid anything to do that. I'll try to ask him how.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I can ask how they do that also, since we di have one gal donating already. Let me know who has flight miles and willing to donate. PM me privaetly. Many thanks. We got 5 of them, 4 females and 1 male, all so small.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My son said that in order for him to transfer the miles for free when he did it, he needed to book the ticket for the party flying out of his miles and there was no fee.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

They are sooo cute!!! I am soooo happy that they have been saved!!! :chili: I wish as well that I lived closer........ would take them in a heart beat


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> My son said that in order for him to transfer the miles for free when he did it, he needed to book the ticket for the party flying out of his miles and there was no fee.


They have a bunch of charities to whom you can transfer your miles for free but of course AMAR is not on it. Eddie can you try to get on that list ? Maybe other people would donate too if it was easier.


----------

